# Define "Cubs"



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

shaffe48b said:


> My first bear might not have dressed much over 110 lbs and I just called the biologist for the verified aged: 4 years. His hide squared 5 feet or slightly under. He's now a rug.
> 
> Weight on a bear is not too far short of meaningless. A 200 lb bear in the fall might weigh 120-140 in the spring. Male bears keep losing weight through the rut in May/June.


My 2016 bear I was surprised at the age when it came back. I think it was 3 or 4 but I'd have to look. Anyway, I emailed them to ask how accurate the analysis was because my bear made CBM, and I told them the dimensions and approx weight. They said my bear was above average size for its age, but well within the bounds of their data set for the age. Bottom line, bears are like people in that some are larger than others.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Yeah I can manage to lump them into small medium and big. Kind of. My medium is like 75-85 percent of the dang things. About it. Good thing it doesnt matter much.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Kinda like some of those 300 yard deer shots.


----------

